# New Transformers series? Oh dear God, NO!!!



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

http://tv.ign.com/articles/799/799046p1.html

If there is a just and loving God, he won't allow this kind of thing to happen! As someone raised on the good-ol' G1 Transformers, I find the prospect of this particular new series to be blasphemy of the worst degree! "More human-like"? "Superheros"? "Battling humans more than Decepticons"?! This isn't Transformers! This is retarded!


----------



## sgolem (Jul 10, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

I literally laughed out loud when I saw the artwork.  Obviously haven't seen it yet, so maybe it won't be so bad.  However, so far it look terrible.

I hate this generation of cartoons...


----------



## kamunt (Jul 10, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

One of my best friends will go on a sporadic kill-riot-rampage if he finds this out. Hell, I may just have to assist him, quite honestly, and I'm not even a Transformers fanatic.


----------



## Myoti (Jul 10, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

Okay, the new Thundercats I could see. This, I'm not so sure. o_o


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 10, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

GAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!  KILL IT!  BURN IT!  _DESTROY IT!_

{goes on a stereotypical draconic rampage}


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 10, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

You know the drill! KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 10, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

Yeah, I was never a huge transformers fan growing up, but I used to watch the cartoon and I'm pretty sure I remember the conflict being between other robots, and humans being nowhere in the picture. What exactly was wrong with that concept? It seems like Hollywood thinks we don't give two shits about anything if you can't somehow draw a parallel between it and the war on terror, when in reality a lot of us would give anything for more movies that allow our minds to ESCAPE from it for a while.

If they'd made the exact same movie but called it *Robots on a Planet!* people would probably laud it as a very successful send up of Independence Day and I Robot.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 10, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

I just mainly hate watching on of my favorite series of all time go rapidly down the shitter like this. The new movie I liked though, I think Michael Bay did a great job on it. I guess it's like all the old cars auto manufacturers are bringing back: Some come back with an acceptable new flavor, and others, well... Yeah.


----------



## tesfox (Jul 11, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

DO NOT WANT!!

Seriously... This looks like it will be horrid...


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 11, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

WHAT-IS THIS... ABOMANATION?


----------



## Spinal (Jul 11, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

saw it

it was dope as fuck you should all go see it

it's got explosions and slow-motion and like a million people get crushed by the robots


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 11, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

...No no no, this is a new SERIES on Cartoon Network. The movie kicked ass. This new series, however, is comprised of 100% pure, unadulterated PHAILURE.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

Wow, this looks terrible. The only Transformers show that I watched when I was young was Beastwars (or something like that anyway, instead of changing into cars they would change into animals). Cartoon Network screws up nearly everything.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*



			
				Necrosis said:
			
		

> Wow, this looks terrible. The only Transformers show that I watched when I was young was Beastwars (or something like that anyway, instead of changing into cars they would change into animals). Cartoon Network screws up nearly everything.



Yeah, "Beast Wars" it was called.  Lasted 4 seasons, with a short follow-up series called "Beast Machines".  Was pretty good, although you can tell Mainframe Entertainment was still new at the whole CG-series thing.


----------



## Spinal (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*



			
				Zero_Point said:
			
		

> ...No no no, this is a new SERIES on Cartoon Network. The movie kicked ass. This new series, however, is comprised of 100% pure, unadulterated PHAILURE.



lol oops


----------



## LLiz (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*

I thought it was great but not an absolute classic.

Battle scenes were awesome! It's so damn hard to tell what is CG and what Isn't anymore.

The story fely kind of kiddy (yes yes I know this is Transformers) but it also felt kinda pathetic in places. Also product placement consistently ruines movies for me.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*



			
				Zero_Point said:
			
		

> ...No no no, this is a new SERIES on Cartoon Network. The movie kicked ass. This new series, however, is comprised of 100% pure, unadulterated PHAILURE.



Quoted for emphasis. Please read the OP and follow the included link.


----------



## Evangeline (Jul 12, 2007)

I think maybe this thread title needs a change, maybe something with animated cartoon, so others don't confuse it with the new movie that just came out.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 12, 2007)

Already done.
Also, if they actually READ the OP and READ the article I linked to, there would be no confusion.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 13, 2007)

What is this.....blasphemous amalgamation of Transformers and....and...uhh...nevermind.....

I'm a transformers fan and I simply find this distasteful....

( Punches the keys for god's sakes )


----------



## Wolfblade (Jul 13, 2007)

*cries*

I heard they were making a live-action movie. I checked the producer's personal page and followed it through the conceptual stages. It was going to be TF fan wet-dream. Then Michael Bay came on. And it became something completely different.

Yet as much as I had been loathing and hating every single thing I heard about the movie from the point Michael Bay signed on, it STILL managed to be a good movie overall. NOTHING like Transformers as I knew it, but despite the reimagining, the movie was fun (though the videogame's cutscenes handled the climactic final battle a HELL of a lot better than the actual movie).

This.... this makes me want to puke. The movie comes and goes and ends up not actually making me want to hurt people. So of course someone somewhere sees all the fans actually mostly liking the movie and thinks "we're not trying hard enough! Rape their childhood again! But use the concrete spiked one, and with no lube this time!"


----------



## kamunt (Jul 13, 2007)

/ Um...exactly what my friend would think? You two would get along nicely AND maximize destruction if you were to go on a rampage (of whatever kind) together.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 13, 2007)

Exactly. If they want to do the series any justice they should bring back the OLD series and air THAT instead. I would LOVE that as I think our first satellite subscription was but before they started airing everything after season 1.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jul 13, 2007)

This shits all over my Childhood


----------



## Neofur (Jul 14, 2007)

Rightly said...

I'm a fan of the Old comics/Dreamwave and G1 series, Hey the new CG looks can grow on you.
THIS Looks like crap already, not mention it feels like a rip of Loonatics Unleashed.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 15, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Exactly. If they want to do the series any justice they should bring back the OLD series and air THAT instead. I would LOVE that as I think our first satellite subscription was but before they started airing everything after season 1.



B-b-b-b-But then how would they cash in on shitloads of merchandising tie-ins like action figures-n-that? Don't hate on consumer whores


----------



## Tundon (Jul 15, 2007)

They look like they're made of rubber... [sarcasm]oh yay[/sarcasm] If I ever happen to see that while it's being aired I may have to throw something at the TV to make it stop... they've destroyed the Transformers - as if the spin-offs didn't do that already.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh, lord, I've hated this since I saw it pop up. As a Transformers fan since the early days, I was with the many who thought the new movie would suck, and it didn't... it was corny, but so was the old TF series, and so was Beast Wars, etc, etc ad nauseum. It was really awesome despite all that and when I first heard about the new animated series, I was ready to accept some oddities if they could manage another strange winner like Bay did.

Then the _*art*_ for this new animated series pops up... and the plot... and the fact that it's going to be on the "little kiddy" block on Cartoon Network along with such old-time favorites as PokÃ©mon (nothing against PokÃ©mon, but Transformers is really in a class of its own here). And... augh. The whole thing just sort of makes me want to stick my head in a blender and press "purÃ©e."


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 15, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*



			
				LLiz said:
			
		

> I thought it was great but not an absolute classic.
> 
> Battle scenes were awesome! It's so damn hard to tell what is CG and what Isn't anymore.
> 
> The story fely kind of kiddy (yes yes I know this is Transformers) but it also felt kinda pathetic in places. Also product placement consistently ruines movies for me.



Oh yeah about product placement, I-I saw Mountain Dew machines, Cadillacs, Xbox 360's, Nokias, Panasonic SD cards, A whole line of GM cars, ooh ooh a Peterbuilt Truck. *Keeps Ramling*

(Well at least it wasn't like Talledega Nights)


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 15, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> The whole thing just sort of makes me want to stick my head in a blender and press "purÃ©e."



ROFLMAO

Love that line.  It has now been stolen -- er, _borrowed_...yeah, that's it...


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 15, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> ChibiJaime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha. I totally just made it up off the top of my head, too... XD



			
				Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> Oh yeah about product placement, I-I saw Mountain Dew machines, Cadillacs, Xbox 360's, Nokias, Panasonic SD cards, A whole line of GM cars, ooh ooh a Peterbuilt Truck. *Keeps Ramling*
> 
> (Well at least it wasn't like Talledega Nights)



To be fair, product placement in movies pretty much sells them. It's how they not only get a great deal of extra financing for the film itself, but also how they get it heavily promoted (*cough* obviously they're not going to do that with period films, but period films that are popular - like Pirates - get pushed heavily by means of other media, which is also subtle product placement... just not in-film. look at all the cereal brands, clothing, snack foods, media players, etc got sold because Jack Sparrow was on it). You couldn't walk two paces in a grocery store without seeing Transformers merchandise on various things, and GM was running a huge "Transform Your Ride" sale which also got the movie out to the public (as if they didn't already know about it). It's just good marketing (if unfortunate, since we have to deal with it in our movies).

...but I digress. The new cartoon = suck. That is all.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 15, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*



			
				Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> Oh yeah about product placement, I-I saw Mountain Dew machines, Cadillacs, Xbox 360's, Nokias, Panasonic SD cards, A whole line of GM cars, ooh ooh a Peterbuilt Truck. *Keeps Ramling*
> 
> (Well at least it wasn't like Talledega Nights)




Two words: I, Robot. $__$


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 16, 2007)

But the new cartoon will suck, thats it. Hmm, what other products you saw in the movie? And to Jamie, I didn't have a problem really with the product placement, but I don't like it it gets crazy like Talledega Nights still a funny move anyways.


----------



## tesfox (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*



			
				Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This may sound silly, but there was product placement in I, Robot?  *looks around innocently*


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*



			
				tesfox said:
			
		

> This may sound silly, but there was product placement in I, Robot?  *looks around innocently*



"Boy, what is that on your feet?"
"Converse All-Stars, vintage 2004."

...And that's just for starters.  Spooner's car was an Audi, and I know there's some I'm not thinking of.


----------



## tesfox (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: New Transformers? Oh dear God, NO!!!*



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> "Boy, what is that on your feet?"
> "Converse All-Stars, vintage 2004."
> 
> ...And that's just for starters.  Spooner's car was an Audi, and I know there's some I'm not thinking of.



Point.  But in some respect I'd see that more as making the film more believable, at lease in the sense that he's a "regular" guy.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 16, 2007)

Just because it's product placement doesn't mean it can't actually fit in the story, and just because it fits doesn't mean it's not product placement.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 16, 2007)

It's the camera angles that make product placement with crap like that.
*pan-view*
So, what's the situation? *sip-EXTREME CLOSE-UP ON THE CAN OF SPRITE!!!*


----------



## Raul (Jul 16, 2007)

Is that huge fat green thing supposed to be Ironhide? and since when did Optimus have a weird blue goatee? 
I think Picard has it the best


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 16, 2007)

Raul said:
			
		

> I think Picard has it the best



OH GAWD THAT'S AWESOME!

{sav'd}


----------



## sgolem (Jul 17, 2007)

Maddox even had an article on the marketing in I-robot (probably NSFW)  http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=i_robot

I don't mind advertising in movies as long as it's not blatant.  However, I really think merchandise can kill something.  I have trouble watching Family Guy because I'm sick of seeing Stewie everywhere.  And the cast of Shrek whored themselves out long ago.

Perhaps its time for another Bladerunner curse.

p.s. That picture of Picard is amazing.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jul 17, 2007)

okay, so this on IMPO doesnt look all that bad, just weirdly animated...okay reading it over it does sounds kinda screwey.but, i dont think it can be as bad as Energon or Cybertron *shudders* those were terrible series, okay, not really terrible, just crapily animated and the toys kinda sucked... espacially Cybertron, though it did bring us the long longed-for Unicron toy *fiddles with her black Energon Unicron ^.=.^*.  Anyway. All in all, it looks cheesey, but i'll probably wind up watching it anyway when it comes here  cuz I'm just that kind of geek.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 17, 2007)

Pretty much ALL the new Transformers series are crap in my opinion. Yeah, I sat down and watched an episode of Transformers Cybertron, only to think to myself "...Wait a minute, this isn't Transformers! It's DBZ with robots!"
Seriously, the constipated charge-up noises, the cheesey "THE POWER!" lines, the fighting in large impossibly remote areas? Yeah, all present.


----------



## Raul (Jul 17, 2007)

"Quick! We must go and fight Megatron in the middle of a vast expanse of dirt and dirt mountains!" 

*scene change*

"Megatron!"
"Prime! You have no hope of winning because I am about to tell you my plan over and over again in a loud clear voice!"
"And you will fail in destroying me Megatron! Because I am going to find out how to stop you and then monologue my whole plan in a loud voice to myself with you two meters away!" 

*Lasers explosions, getting punched through mountains, Megatron goes super charged, Optimus kicks him in the shin and Megatron Loses power*

"I'll get you next time Optimus! Decepticons! Retreat!"

THE END OF ANOTHER EXCITING EPISODE OF TRANSFORMERS: THE CRAPPY JAPANESE REMAKES!!! :mrgreen:  

...

Or not...


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jul 17, 2007)

then theres always the wild lazer firing with no one getting hit at all during the long drawn out explanations of evil plans/plans to thwart


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 17, 2007)

I love Transformers as a whole, but lord the plots were so bad. XD

Most kids' shows nowadays aren't much better, though.

But TF follows a standard rule of action heroes:

A thousand bad guys surrounding one good guy, all of them carrying bazookas with laser sights, will inevitably miss. However, a single good guy hanging from the bottom of an old steam train going across a rickety wooden bridge with one bullet left in a gun that's accurate 25% of the time and one chance to make a nearly impossible shot that will cause the tracks to switch right at the last minute will always hit the mark.


----------



## Nequ (Jul 18, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> This is retarded!


This! Is! SPARTA!

Seriously, stop whining. You guys whined when the movie made the alien robots look like actual aliens, and that turned out great*. Given that this is a Cartoon Network show, I'm sure they'll do fine.

http://www.pvponline.com/comic_archive_results?c=transformers
http://www.pvponline.com/article/3413/thu-jul-05?y=2007

[size=x-small]*Possibly so because I have no rose-colored memories of the cartoon from my childhood.[/size]



			
				ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> Then the _*art*_ for this new animated series pops up... and the plot... and the fact that it's going to be on the "little kiddy" block on Cartoon Network along with such old-time favorites as PokÃ©mon (nothing against PokÃ©mon, but Transformers is really in a class of its own here).


Yep. One is a show about battling collectable kids toys. The other is Pokemon.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 18, 2007)

Nequ said:
			
		

> Seriously, stop whining. You guys whined when the movie made the alien robots look like actual aliens, and that turned out great*. Given that this is a Cartoon Network show, I'm sure they'll do fine.



Last I checked, there was no rule about complaining. And if you noticed, a lot of people in this thread _liked_ the new movie. A lot. Myself included. The robots looked odd in design, yes. Static, they look awkward, but seeing them in action proved that yes, they were pretty cool. And to be honest, they didn't look bad. They were awesome looking robots even in the design phase. It was just hard to picture them transforming until we saw it.

However, as an artist, I have every right to think something looks horrid based simply on the art. I didn't like Teen Titans (which the art of this new series resembles _so_ much) either, because I hated the art. I didn't like Legend of Zelda: Windwaker because the art made me want to punch something. I don't like looking at something if I don't find it appealing to the eye.

These look like Transformers. I can picture them transforming. But I _do not like_ the art style. It is something I just can't force myself to look at and feel is aesthetically pleasing. The story they've given it is hokier than anything Transformers has seen before (and adds more to that Teen Titans factor). These, I believe, are perfectly legitimate reasons for looking at this and thinking, "Oh _god_, no."

So no. I will not stop "whining." Because it's my business anyway.


----------



## Oni (Jul 18, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> I didn't like Legend of Zelda: Windwaker because the art made me want to punch something.


*laughs* i know exactly what you mean. It looked like a 2 year old attacked the video game with pastels and watered down kool aid.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 19, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> Last I checked, there was no rule about complaining. And if you noticed, a lot of people in this thread _liked_ the new movie. A lot. Myself included. The robots looked odd in design, yes. Static, they look awkward, but seeing them in action proved that yes, they were pretty cool. And to be honest, they didn't look bad. They were awesome looking robots even in the design phase. It was just hard to picture them transforming until we saw it.



Agreed. I'll admit I was like "Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?!" when I saw that Megatron was going to look like an AvP reject, but I got over that. I usually do. And it made sense that the other Transformers in the movie would look nothing like their name-sakes, since a Series-1 Autobot transforming in CG would look kind of weird in my eyes. That, and the way they transformed in the new movie was awesome.



> However, as an artist, I have every right to think something looks horrid based simply on the art. I didn't like Teen Titans (which the art of this new series resembles _so_ much) either, because I hated the art. I didn't like Legend of Zelda: Windwaker because the art made me want to punch something. I don't like looking at something if I don't find it appealing to the eye.



And I, as a crappy artists, also have every right to say "This doesn't look-a so good" and dislike it because of that. There are RARE examples of shows with crappy art-work that I'll actually watch (Shin-chan), but only for the humor. And hell, even if the art's good, if the story and over-all plot sucks, you ain't gettin' my support.



> These look like Transformers. I can picture them transforming. But I _do not like_ the art style. It is something I just can't force myself to look at and feel is aesthetically pleasing. The story they've given it is hokier than anything Transformers has seen before (and adds more to that Teen Titans factor). These, I believe, are perfectly legitimate reasons for looking at this and thinking, "Oh _god_, no."



The story is also what I'm ranting about. If you change the basic formula too much, then congratulations, it's no longer tomato bisque. It's chicken soup.


----------



## Sylfuchs (Jul 22, 2007)

I feel very strongly about these things, being a long-time follower. I mirror the sentiment of the thread title, as I can can not put my thoughts into words more sincere.


----------



## Neofur (Jul 25, 2007)

Mister Bean agrees with Picard.


----------



## Carbon (Aug 12, 2007)

Uh, I was up one night and came across this to find uh... beastwars guys in there? I felt something shrivel up and sink back inside me at that moment.


----------



## JerJer (Aug 13, 2007)

I died abit inside...they killed the metal part of my heart where the transformers rest


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 13, 2007)

That is the most HILARIOUS stuff I have seen!


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=AMyQlf5kHSk

there kids


----------

